# SF to Skyline to Palo Alto?



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

I have my route for tomorrow and want to know what's the best way to get off of Skyline, down into Palo Alto. I'm going to Bryant St. Is it better (safer) to take La Honda? It looks like there's another way (a bridle path) but I can't tell if it's passable on a road bike.

Thanks.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

If you are capable of descending quickly La Honda is a good route because you can keep up with the cars and it's fairly fast. If you want to descend slowly use Old La Honda instead. Kings Mountain is also a good option for a fast descent. Every time I've been up/down kings there aren't that many cars going up or down. Also, it's generally wider than Old La Honda or La Honda.


----------



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you.



deviousalex said:


> If you are capable of descending quickly La Honda is a good route because you can keep up with the cars and it's fairly fast. If you want to descend slowly use Old La Honda instead. Kings Mountain is also a good option for a fast descent. Every time I've been up/down kings there aren't that many cars going up or down. Also, it's generally wider than Old La Honda or La Honda.


----------



## D. W. Davis (Feb 21, 2007)

I would also recommend Page Mill Road for a straight shot down the hill from Skyline and into downtown Palo Alto.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Page Mill is farther than he needs to go if he's trying to take the most direct route. It'll add 6 more miles or so, some of which will include climbing from 84 & Skyline to Page Mill & Skyline.


----------

